# Hey Guys! I am stuck on a Gun to Choose!



## Trazor2k0 (Oct 28, 2011)

So Yah i am looking for a good .22 air rifle, that is preferably break barrel. Just because I dont got the money for a PCP lol. But Yah Here is a link to a comparison page on pyramid air of some air guns i am considering. Could you please help me by telling me which is the best deal for the price for the gun that is the best. http://www.pyramydair.com/cgi-bin/compa ... ype=models
Thanks
~Tristan M.


----------

